# "So are you African American?"



## thetrailboss (Jun 16, 2015)

Any thoughts on this?  

http://thedailyshow.cc.com/videos/9pxi9w/whaaaaaaaat-----black-ish-ish


----------



## JimG. (Jun 16, 2015)

A truly strange incident. 

It would have been a real step in the right direction in the battle against racism if she had been elected president of the Spokane NAACP properly representing herself for what she is. I would admire her if she had done that.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 16, 2015)

xx


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 16, 2015)

Strange indeed.  She must have a need for attention.  That's all I can think of.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 16, 2015)

A little odd, on many levels. Not sure what, if anything, to make of it, really. Might actually be meaningless.

As is this, but at least it's funny:
http://www.cc.com/video-clips/z4i9li/key-and-peele-basketball-commentary

(two black guys pretending to be white-ish, for the connected tangent win!)


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 16, 2015)

People can switch sex.... Why not race?

Kind of cool...  Given the times...


----------



## Puck it (Jun 16, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> People can switch sex.... Why not race?
> 
> Kind of cool...  Given the times...


Why not species too?


----------



## dlague (Jun 16, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Why not species too?



Sure, I want to be a mountain lion, where do I go?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 16, 2015)

dlague said:


> Sure, I want to be a mountain lion, where do I go?



FWIW Catamounts are about to be declared extinct.


----------



## Abubob (Jun 16, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> FWIW Catamounts are about to be declared extinct.


What if they're african american german - PUMAs?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2015)

Whatever someone does, as long as it's not harming others, I really don't care....pursuit of happiness.

Caitlyn Jenner is free to be who she wants to be.  This woman too.


----------



## Edd (Jun 16, 2015)

One day we'll all be the same color, right? That would be sweet. Than everyone can shut up about it.


----------



## Abubob (Jun 16, 2015)

Stupid question: Do you HAVE to be of African descent to be a member of NAACP? Another stupid question: If anyone can join why would it matter what your ancestry is to be in a leadership position? After all they're own website says "We want you to become a part of a legacy dedicated to social justice and equality for all people."


----------



## Abubob (Jun 16, 2015)

Edd said:


> One day we'll all be the same color, right? That would be sweet. Than everyone can shut up about it.


We ARE all the same color. It's just that some of those same colors are more equal than others.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 16, 2015)

I Identify with powerballs, send me my million a week for life .


----------



## benski (Jun 16, 2015)

Abubob said:


> Stupid question: Do you HAVE to be of African descent to be a member of NAACP? Another stupid question: If anyone can join why would it matter what your ancestry is to be in a leadership position? After all they're own website says "We want you to become a part of a legacy dedicated to social justice and equality for all people."



white people are welcome to join the naacp.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 16, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Why not species too?



I'll be a canadian lynx and live in a proposed ski area expansion.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 16, 2015)

This has got to be a Dave Chappelle  skit!


----------



## JimG. (Jun 16, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> People can switch sex.... Why not race?
> 
> Kind of cool...  Given the times...



It should be a non-issue I agree. 

But lying never looks good regarding positions of influence.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 16, 2015)

JimG. said:


> It should be a non-issue I agree.
> 
> But lying never looks good regarding positions of influence.



+ 1

And it is clear that she did it to seek attention or make some kind of gain.  Weird.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 16, 2015)

Abubob said:


> Stupid question: Do you HAVE to be of African descent to be a member of NAACP? Another stupid question: If anyone can join why would it matter what your ancestry is to be in a leadership position? After all they're own website says "We want you to become a part of a legacy dedicated to social justice and equality for all people."



From what I have seen, the bigger issue was that she was saying on applications that she was African-American and was also lying about her parents and family.  She also was not a member but was the President of the local chapter.  She also was altering her skin color and hair to make her look different and mislead folks.  With the exception of perhaps Michael Jackson this is the first time I have heard someone claim that their skin was a different color than what it really was.  I don't really see this as being the same as being transgendered.  That is different.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm not sure what Michael Jackson's reasoning was for lightening his skin.   Colorism has been an issue within the black community (and other races) for a long time.  I doubt that was his reason though.  He seemed too aloof to care what other black people might think of his skin color. 

Growing up I actually went to school with someone who was half Asian and half White who hid that he had Asian heritage.  Physically, you couldn't tell for certain that he had Asian heritage.  He used his mother's maiden name for his last name and no one ever met his father.  It wasn't until a couple of years after high school that I found out his full heritage.  I wasn't close enough with him to ask why.  His father was a very successful doctor too.  

Ultimately, this is a two day news story at best.  People will either support her, pick her apart or not really care.


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 16, 2015)

http://teamcoco.com/video/deon-on-rachel-dolezal?playlist=featured-videos
The Kaitlin Jenner joke was the best.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 16, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> http://teamcoco.com/video/deon-on-rachel-dolezal?playlist=featured-videos
> The Kaitlin Jenner joke was the best.



+1 Funny stuff 

http://www.movin925.com/2015/06/16/dave-chappelle-comments-on-rachel-dolezal/


Warning...if you wathch the video on the linked page you may pee yourself laughing.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 17, 2015)

Elizabeth Warren is Indian....:wink:


----------



## freeski (Jun 17, 2015)

People have the right to wear their hair, dress and present themselves however they want. However, this person: lied about the race of her parents, lied about hate crimes against her, lied on job applications and even plagiarized a painting of a slave ship from the 1800's and called it her own; all in order to perpetuate a fraud for attention and to make money. She's pissed off a lot of people. Maybe she'll get a reality show.


----------



## Rikka (Jun 17, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Elizabeth Warren is Indian....:wink:



+1


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bigbog (Jun 17, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> I Identify with powerballs, send me my million a week for life .



+1  ....:lol:


----------



## bigbog (Jun 17, 2015)

freeski said:


> People have the right to wear their hair, dress and present themselves however they want. However, this person: lied about the race of her parents, lied about hate crimes against her, lied on job applications and even plagiarized a painting of a slave ship from the 1800's and called it her own; all in order to perpetuate a fraud for attention and to make money. She's pissed off a lot of people. Maybe she'll get a reality show.



+1  ...add to all that the lawsuit filed by HER...  Ah, that was just the whitey in her at that time....


----------



## Puck it (Jun 17, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Elizabeth Warren is Indian....:wink:


Chief Spreading Bull


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 17, 2015)

Since Ethiopia is currently considered the starting point for Homo sapiens, I guess we are all African, if you go back far enough. Of course, at that point it was probably still Pangaea, so maybe not so much.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 17, 2015)

Still a very interesting news item..
Questioning and pushing barriers during these racially charged times..

I don't really watch the news anymore.. 
But this interests me..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 17, 2015)

Bottom line : SHE LIED. For personal gain in employment .......ethically challenged at the least and discriminates against THOSE who were passed over in the employment process as a result of her duplicity . 


If she worked for me at my college , after apprpropriate legal counsel , if within legal limitation i would terminate her for that duplicity . Otherwise i would enact alternative sanctions and terminate her at first opportunity . Liars can NEVER be trusted . Trust is EARNED


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 18, 2015)

I tend to view these wacko one offs in a meta view..
I know most people aren't like this..

So in my meta view of things - this is an interesting conversation.  
Taking place in interesting times where people have more freedom to claim an identity for what ever reason...

I'm observing..


----------



## JimG. (Jun 18, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I tend to view these wacko one offs in a meta view..
> I know most people aren't like this..
> 
> So in my meta view of things - this is an interesting conversation.
> ...



I am watching as well for obvious reasons. 

She has pissed off a surprising number of groups. 

The fine line she created is multi-dimensional. This is why I said that if she had been honest and run for that office and won I would have admired her. I believe there have been a few caucasian state leaders in the NAACP so she probably would not be considered a groundbreaker but I would have called her a pioneer.

The lying part is most disturbing to me though. And she continues to live in her world. Today she stated there is no way to prove that her parents are not African American. Oddly, she has a point.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 18, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Today she stated there is no way to prove that her parents are not African American. Oddly, she has a point.



You could say that that _is_ the point, and one that could have been grandly made, if her deception had been to make that point- that there is no difference, save for the color of skin and a genetic propensity for certain diseases, between any groups of humans. But, she missed the chance, and instead appears to be a liar out for her own gain. Too bad.

Dave Chappelle, on the other hand, is awesome.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 18, 2015)

This is circulating on the Email and Interweb...funny.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 18, 2015)

Well, she certainly has gotten attention which I believe was her desire.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 18, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> This is circulating on the Email and Interweb...funny.  View attachment 17059



another meta observation..
white people are dropping their "political correctness" for this..


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 18, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Well, she certainly has gotten attention which I believe was her desire.



Maybe she just wanted to be black....

No other reason..


----------



## Puck it (Jun 18, 2015)

Could a black person be the grand leader of the KKK then?


----------



## Puck it (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 18, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Well, she certainly has gotten attention which I believe was her desire.


\

Exactly.  



Funky_Catskills said:


> another meta observation..
> white people are dropping their "political correctness" for this..



FWIW the person who sent this to me was a racial minority.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 18, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Could a black person be the grand leader of the KKK then?



Dave Chappelle is great....

https://youtu.be/u__W0Qa8v0k


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 19, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> \
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> ...



hahah....  still..


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 19, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> hahah....  still..



Yeah, race is a very tough issue to discuss but you're right that in this case it seems that the rules are completely different.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 19, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Yeah, race is a very tough issue to discuss but you're right that in this case it seems that the rules are completely different.



...crazy times...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 19, 2015)

And we might as well be honest about what happened Wednesday in South Carolina.  It seems clear that was a racial hate crime.  Terrible.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 19, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> And we might as well be honest about what happened Wednesday in South Carolina.  It seems clear that was a racial hate crime.  Terrible.


Yes and a nut job too.


----------



## AdironRider (Jun 19, 2015)

I didn't give a shit until I heard she accused her parents of abusing her to play the victim card. She also sued Howard University for discriminating against her for being white, now claims she is black. 

Her lies, as mentioned previously, definitely had an effect on many people. Her parents, siblings, universities, anyone that got hosed on a job because she lied. The list goes on. 

She might have wanted to be black, but she definitely wanted to be a victim.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 19, 2015)

And meanwhile back in Utah....

http://fox13now.com/2015/06/19/utah...attention-for-caucasian-heritage-night-event/


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Jun 19, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> And meanwhile back in Utah....
> 
> http://fox13now.com/2015/06/19/utah...attention-for-caucasian-heritage-night-event/
> 
> ...



I agree with the decision to cancel it. I'd have a tough time watching baseball on Cosplay / LARPing night.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 20, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> And meanwhile back in Utah....
> 
> http://fox13now.com/2015/06/19/utah...attention-for-caucasian-heritage-night-event/
> 
> ...


Now that is funny.  Like having a hetero pride flag day.


----------

